# Just received 3 Ethera Gold 2.5 serials from Time+Space. Anyone else?



## paulmatthew (Jan 5, 2021)

In my inbox tonight I have 3 separate emails from Time+Space saying thank you for purchasing and each one has different serial numbers. Nothing shows in my account that purchases were made and Paypal does not show anything either. The problem is I purchased Ethera Gold back in September and out of the blue I got these. Did this happen to anyone else today? I'm putting it down to a email bug and have already emailed their support regarding the issue.


----------



## Mucusman (Jan 5, 2021)

I got one, too. I had purchased it in November. I figured it was a glitch...


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 5, 2021)

mee threee


----------



## CromoFX (Jan 6, 2021)

Same here ...


----------



## Daidy (Jan 6, 2021)

Same


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 6, 2021)

Love to see the integrity here...


----------



## JyTy (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm sorry, could not resist... :D


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2021)

I have written to support cause I got them too. As there has been a server hack some years ago I was suspicious. But they answered soon that it was an error and I should ignore. I bought it instantly when it came out too. Hope it really was only an error. But strange that it seems a lot of errors looking into this thread......

EDIT: As they used this forum for there deals I am just askin for a little explanation in here, lets see......


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 6, 2021)

JyTy said:


> I'm sorry, could not resist... :D


ahhahah new marketing? Nice idea


----------



## Time+Space (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all, an update was made to some files in Continuata last night and a blip caused some emails to be sent out in error. Please be assured this is not related to a hacking and we’re very sorry for the confusion!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for claryfiying


----------



## davidson (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for clarifying @Time+Space.

Now does anyone want to buy an ethera gold license, brand new, good condition?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm glad to know Time+Space were aware of this. Support has already responded and said to ignore the emails. Thanks all for the replies.


----------

